# London UK! Shore or Urban spots



## SindCycles (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey, are there any places close to London...mostly shore and similar urban parks. Quite a freeride newbie...been to esher, but looking for places in around London to ride.


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

Urban. Plenty of it. Its called London....

Sarf bank around Waterloo bridge is a good place to start though. Just get on yer bike and have a look round. Brixton skatepark, Brockwell BMX track all worth a look.

'Shore? Esher is the closest place. Good range of stuff, but it does feel a little like a playpen.

Chicksands. Is worth a trip out of London. Sweet duel track, dirt jumps and a reasonable hit of 'shore. 4x course being built too. (The videos on the site are a bit old - try chocolatefoot.co.uk for more up to date stuff.

There's the odd fragment hiding in the N. Downs too, but you can find that yerself.


----------



## SindCycles (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the tips...tried Esher already...that was sweet and was hoping to find something nearby. I will try out Waterloo after I've had a good look around my local area of Putney.


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

Putney?

"Wandsworth Bowl" (Ha) the roundabout at the south end of Wandsworth Bridge is worth a few minutes depending on your skill level, then you can continue along the river walk most of the way to Waterloo. Wandsworth Rec. ground has a couple of sets of steps that could be used for a bit of gappage too.

Chocolatefoot.co.uk for all your London freeriding needs though.... (DON'T do .com!!!!)


----------



## SindCycles (Mar 21, 2006)

Weird, thats a few minute away from me, I was there 2 weeks ago and it never occured to me that I could ride there...daft!?

Thanks for the tip.

Cheers


----------

